# Old Reservoir and Buildings Wales



## smiffy (Jul 10, 2008)

Dis-used Reservoir and pumping station Mid-ish Wales……
Another day trip last summer was up into the hills of Wales to see this old reservoir and Victorian pump house….The architecture and scale of the old buildings is absolutely gorgeous and it’s a miracle that some enterprising person hasn’t bought the whole site and turned it into a fantastic caravan / camping / boating site. The lakes are beautiful and just a bit further up the valley is a large dis-used dam and another lake which will be ‘done’ on a trip later this summer . Overlooked by the mountainous hillside of the Pennyfann (?) horsehoe and the Brecon Gap (both famous as part of the SAS selection course) the location is nothing short of stunning………..
All the buildings are secured so no inside photos sorry !






Flow control House




Looking down the sluice towards the pump house




Old caretakers cottage with the Pennyfann Mountainside in the background




The main buildings housing the filters and pumps I guess ????




The lake overflow




Some of me mates ha ha!


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice.  I have noticed some similar buildings in deepest darkest Northumberland. Only thing is they are live!
They just don't make buildings like that any more.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 10, 2008)

What a beautiful setting. The whole place looks gorgeous. Where abouts does the sluice go? looks interesting. Like the flow control place, and the sluice, love it all.

Excellent pics,

 Sal


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 10, 2008)

That is quite an interesting design building. I do have rather a passion for waterworks of any description myself. This is really a beautiful location too, Wales is such a cool p[lace.


----------



## anigel (Jul 10, 2008)

A little bit of history about this site (Lower Neuadd) the post above also mentions the Upper Neuadd just up the hill

Partly because of the problems experienced at Pentwyn (Serious leakage occurred due to the dam having been constructed over the major fault zone), Merthyr Tydfil Corporation constructed Lower Neuadd Reservoir in 1884. To facilitate its construction, a temporary railway line was constructed from Torpantau halt on the Brecon & Merthyr Junction railway. This route is now a bridleway followed by the Taff Trail.

Upper Neuadd Reservoir was built between 1896 and 1902 in part from limestone quarried near Dowlais brought in using the same railway. Other stone was sourced from quarries between Pant and Pontsticill down the valley. With a water level of 1506ft, this reservoir is the highest in Fforest Fawr Geopark and indeed in Brecon Beacons National Park.

http://www.breconbeacons.org/conten...l-heritage/reservoir-of-fforest-fawr-geopark/


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh, wow, what a great place, eh! The Flow Control house and the overflow are delightful. Nice find.


----------



## Silverfox (Jul 10, 2008)

Ah my homeland..............looks great, nice one.


----------



## smiffy (Jul 11, 2008)

Silverfox said:


> Ah my homeland..............looks great, nice one.



Its a really gorgeous place mate ...I could live very happily up there , very idealic....total isolation , do a bit of fishing , grow a few crops...drink a shed load of red wine ! hahahah !


----------



## stesh (Jul 11, 2008)

*Great place,*

Did you walk up to the Reservoir Dam itself? As it's amazing along the bottom, I see if I can dig my photos out from when I stumbled across this place last summer.


----------



## smiffy (Jul 11, 2008)

stesh said:


> Did you walk up to the Reservoir Dam itself? As it's amazing along the bottom, I see if I can dig my photos out from when I stumbled across this place last summer.



No we ran out of time to walk on up the valley but you can see the towers on the top of the dam from this location....planning on a return trip this summer if we ever get any weather worth getting the bike out of the shed for !!! 
Love to see yer photos by the way ...dig em out ! cheers !


----------



## borntobemild (Jul 11, 2008)

looks like a great place smiffy.


your mates look well dodgy


----------



## MD (Jul 11, 2008)

love the old building

why have your mates got there eyes closed ?? what where you doing


----------



## darrenwall (Jul 23, 2008)

i was up there about 3 weeks ago and did you find the small open building at the rear of the main one ? i took a few pics but they r very dark cos it was only my camera phone with a crappy flash . also when i was there the resevoir was nearly empty and its surprising how deep it is  
heres my pics by the way sorry about the quality




some sort of back up generator perhaps 









electrical control panel


----------



## smiffy (Aug 1, 2008)

Didn't really try for an entry cos of loads of other folk wandering around up there with dogs and picnics and kids etc.........Might get back there this summer with a bit of luck or maybe leave it til the winter when no-ones about up there much except for the odd SAS fella jogging about.........


----------

